
Ask HN: Do you get most of your karma with submissions or comments? - markwaldron
I&#x27;ve had an account for nearly 2 years and I have 180 karma. I comment occasionally and submit very rarely. I find that I&#x27;ve had more luck commenting than submitting. What are your findings?
======
sharemywin
helpful comments usually with a link or some kind of fact. although, if you
find a great piece of content early you might get a ton of karma.

------
mswen
commenting works better for me as well

